# Anadrol v. Dbol



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok so a couple months ago i did a dbol, test, and EQ cycle i didnt really see much from the dbol but i heard anadrol and dbol was some what similiar so i am thinking about trying anadrol with test e, and deca instead of dbol but the other day someone told me that dbol messes with your dick i didnt believe this because deca is the only thing that i know that would do this but out of this thread i just wanted to here some opinions on anadrol and if you liked it better then dbol and if anyone can confirm what i heard. Thanks.


----------



## unclem (Feb 1, 2012)

anadrol is 10 times stronger then dbol in my opinion depending on the dose. i would use 150mg ed for 6 weeks. you get strong as hell, but, if u only take 50 mg drol it wont be as surprising to u. 50 mg ed of drol aint worth the shit i think. u can lose erections on any gear if u been taking it along time. not just tren and deca dick. deca dont work for me but tren increases my libido like crazy but when comes time to perform increased libido or not if long time use you wont pop that bitch up so i use hcg to make my dick work. but give drol a try at a decent amount and youll see wat dbol dont do. dbol bloats you up but not that great in the strength dept. now everyones different so one might dispute this.


----------



## yerg (Feb 1, 2012)

anadrol by a landslide for me but the masses like dbol better it seams...
one thing i will say is that i get headaches from anadrol, and its not bp related.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dbol works wonders and makes me feel like superman.  Nothing compares to drol when it come to strength.  I used the two together, but I get awful headaches.  Both will add bloat, but drol for the win when it comes to strength.  Dbol if you want to feel like Zeus.



/V


----------



## unclem (Feb 1, 2012)

hey vic, long time brother, hope your ok my friend.


----------



## Bilal123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Take both of them together. When I did, I felt amazing!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 1, 2012)

unclem said:


> hey vic, long time brother, hope your ok my friend.



Times are rough right now, but life goes on.  Hope all is well on your end brotha....and when is our Amsterdam trip? 



/V


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Times are rough right now, but life goes on.  Hope all is well on your end brotha....and when is our Amsterdam trip?
> 
> 
> 
> /V




Can I join you guys?


GMO had an excellent thread comparing anadrol and dbol: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/145742-head-head-anadrol-dianabol.html


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 1, 2012)

milligram per milligram dbol is stronger than drol. Imagin taking 150mgs of dbol a day!


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/145742-head-head-anadrol-dianabol.html


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 1, 2012)

Dbol for me..... Drol makes me feel sick and dead.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 1, 2012)

I was looking into drol for size how well does it do with that? Cause when i did dbol i did it for 4 weeks at 40mg/day and i only gained about 10 pounds but that was also from the help of fast food because i have a fast metabolism. If i give dbol a try again should up up my dosage to 60-80mgs/day?


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

If the anadrol is real, 50mg a day will yield massive gains.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^ that's dbol....


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 1, 2012)

Sir.....


----------



## MDR (Feb 1, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Dbol works wonders and makes me feel like superman. Nothing compares to drol when it come to strength. I used the two together, but I get awful headaches. Both will add bloat, but drol for the win when it comes to strength. Dbol if you want to feel like Zeus.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
^This.  Good to see you back around Victor.  Hope things come around for you.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> ^^^ that's dbol....


Nope.

I have used both, and 50mg of Anadrol ED was fucking amazing for me. With Dbol I found 25mg ED was more then enough.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 2, 2012)

So if i get 50mg capsules of dbol and decide to take 50mg/day how would i do that when i took dbol i was taking 10mg every 4 hours cause i had 10mg tabs.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Feb 2, 2012)

ItsMrGreen said:


> So if i get 50mg capsules of dbol and decide to take 50mg/day how would i do that when i took dbol i was taking 10mg every 4 hours cause i had 10mg tabs.



Take it 1.5-2h before workout.

I tried that yesterday and the pump was so huge I couldn't bend my arms enough to wipe my face with a towel.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 2, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Take it 1.5-2h before workout.
> 
> I tried that yesterday and the pump was so huge I couldn't bend my arms enough to wipe my face with a towel.



Haha i like the sound of that, so i wouldnt need a consistant amount? I could just take it once a day before the gym? And what if i decided to do 70mgs or 75mgs should i take one before the gym and one a couple hours after?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm running both dbol and drol with 800mg of Test E a week.  I feel like a bull!


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 2, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I'm running both dbol and drol with 800mg of Test E a week.  I feel like a bull!



How much dbol and drol?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 2, 2012)

50mg of each.  I'm taking the dbol three times throughout the day, but I'm taking 50mg of anadrol 1.5 hours pre workout.  I can get away with running 50mg of anadrol once a day because the dbol is running through me every 6-8 hours.  I recommend splitting up your caps throughout the day if you only plan on running drol.  You want to keep your blood levels stable.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 2, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> 50mg of each.  I'm taking the dbol three times throughout the day, but I'm taking 50mg of anadrol 1.5 hours pre workout.  I can get away with running 50mg of anadrol once a day because the dbol is running through me every 6-8 hours.  I recommend splitting up your caps throughout the day if you only plan on running drol.  You want to keep your blood levels stable.



Im thinking about giving dbol another try from a different souce this time but this source only has 50mg caps should i just take it once before i workout or should i take the powder up and divide it out? And 50mg is enough for drol? Have you seen good weight gain and strength increase?


----------

